# Is U2 a legendary band?



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

A lot of people look down on them, their music is by and large horribly recorded, but damn they have been around for 40 years and they are still going strong and I love a LOT of their stuff:blush:. 

The question is are they on par with bands like Floyd, Led Zep, Beatles, Stones, Guns & Roses etc? Sure U2 has a body of work to match these all time great bands, but at a creative and musical level are they part of the select group? Will people still be listening to them 20 years down the line?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Personally, I have never liked any of their music and never understood why so many do... No offense to those who love em, I think they are very overrated. IMHO, they are definitely not on par with the other bands you listed.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

They're OK. I got into them when they first came out in the early 80's. Truly a band that couldn't have made it without MTV. Bought the _War_ album on vinyl and still have it around here somewhere. Their work has been hit or miss, uneven. _The Joshua Tree _was really good but follow-ups not so much. Their concert tours seem to sell out and ticket prices are high so, someone seems to still like them. 
Don't know if I'd call them legendary though. Only a handful of bands/artists deserve that label.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was never a fan of their music either, maybe a handful of songs I even like in all of their music. Most of their "hit" songs I personally couldn't stand. As with others, if someone likes them, that's great, their music just wasn't for me. 

Wasn't much of a Beatles fan either, but the others have songs I really like.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

PPI_GUY said:


> Don't know if I'd call them legendary though. Only a handful of bands/artists deserve that label.


I agree they are popular more than legendary. But heck popular for 40 years? Which is why I asked the question.

I agree with you and most of the stuff I like is the older stuff, but even the newer albums like no line and new one has 2-3 good songs on each. The music is definitely more pop than rock now.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, they are legendary. Ask any one of them and they'll tell you so.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

XSIV SPL said:


> Yes, they are legendary. Ask any one of them and they'll tell you so.


Which is why I'm asking you'll and not them .


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Yes, they are legendary. Ask any one of them and they'll tell you so.


this reminded me of the south park episode with bono :laugh:


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

sqnut said:


> A lot of people look down on them, their music is by and large horribly recorded, but damn they have been around for 40 years and they are still going strong and I love a LOT of their stuff:blush:.
> 
> The question is are they on par with bands like Floyd, Led Zep, Beatles, Stones, Guns & Roses etc? Sure U2 has a body of work to match these all time great bands, but at a creative and musical level are they part of the select group? Will people still be listening to them 20 years down the line?


I don't like U2, and frankly I don't care much for most of the other bands you listed. A few good songs here and there among all those bands, but mostly I don't get everyone's obsession with any of those bands. I'm more of a Jimmy Hendrix fan personally. 

Most of my issue with U2 is Bono. He strikes me as a self righteous, self obsessed prick with an enormous ego and Jesus complex that could swallow a small country whole. I can't stand wealthy celebrities that tour third world countries while sipping $10 bottles of Voss water wearing $900 Versace shirts and those ridiculous $2000 red tinted sunglasses. It makes me furious to see that ****. And then to nominate that pretentious piece of **** for a Nobel Prize? Ok, I'm done with my Bono rage vent. 

I guess since I don't like any of those bands, sure, I'd put them all on the same level. And I'd add Aerosmith and Van Halen to that list. 

All just MHO. I don't expect anyone to agree with my analysis. But, that's why music is so great. There's so much to choose from that everyone will always find something they like to listen to that speaks to them emotionally. Time to go listen to something that makes me get the feels in my chest place.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> this reminded me of the south park episode with bono :laugh:


I laughed my ass off watching that one, btw. They got Bono down so perfectly there... :laugh:


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

BOY and OCTOBER were very good albums, I liked both of these albums alot when I was a young man. After that it's all ****....


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah bring it on!! We have a discussion going. I understand your comments on Bono, but that is his persona, like it or hate it. It doesn't bother me, but what I hate most about them is that the recordings are sooooo crappy.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

hot9dog said:


> BOY and OCTOBER were very good albums, I liked both of these albums alot when I was a young man. After that it's all ****....


I'd add The Unforgettable Fire to that short list .


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

In the minority but I am a fan of their music, I think they have had a lot of great songs over the years,maven on their latest album.

To me a legendary band is someone who isn't making music any more thus for me they aren't a legend but I feel they are one of the bands that will be considered legendary once they have stopped doing tours. Also a fan of rush, DMB, Coldplay, enya and several others


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

sqnut said:


> Yeah bring it on!! We have a discussion going. I understand your comments on Bono, but that is his persona, like it or hate it. It doesn't bother me, but what I hate most about them is that the recordings are sooooo crappy.


Yeah, I don't understand the whole U2 thing at all. Their recordings are indeed crappy (I think I did some better recording work with a portable cassette deck using a pair of cheap headphones clamped over the mic slots back when I was about 12 or so). Plus there's the Bono thing- our would-be savior of mankind with all his philanthropic and benefactoral monetary contributions to help eradicate man-caused global warming and such... 

Speaking of legendary bands, I hear Missing Persons AND Bow-Wow-Wow are headlining at the Yost theatre in Santa Ana this weekend... and that's pretty f**kin' exciting. I should go snag some tix before they sell-out, no?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Onyx1136 said:


> Most of my issue with U2 is Bono. He strikes me as a self righteous, self obsessed prick with an enormous ego and Jesus complex that could swallow a small country whole. I can't stand wealthy celebrities that tour third world countries while sipping $10 bottles of Voss water wearing $900 Versace shirts and those ridiculous $2000 red tinted sunglasses. It makes me furious to see that ****. And then to nominate that pretentious piece of **** for a Nobel Prize? Ok, I'm done with my Bono rage vent.


^^^ This times 7,233,422,544


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

For the 35 odd years that I've been listening to them, I've just listened to the music and classified it from great to crap, Bono's persona was always immaterial, just showboating if you will. Tried a google on 'why people hate Bono', 1,290,000 results and this seems to be the common opinion:



> Slightly more substantial answer: i believe a lot of the good he does is questionable. for example that (red) thing he's head of, a very tiny percentage of those profits go back to fighting HIV, the rest goes to paying bono and his employees. also it barely even counts as a handout seeing as a lot of the (red) products are made by the very people being underpaid to make them in the first place.
> 
> his horrible, awful, patronising "well thank god tonight it's them, instead of you" jesus christ **** off you ****
> 
> ...


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> ^^^ This times 7,233,422,544


You obviously aren't getting Bono's message here... You should be trying harder to channel your "inner Bono"


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

XSIV SPL said:


> Speaking of legendary bands, I hear Missing Persons AND Bow-Wow-Wow are headlining at the Yost theatre in Santa Ana this weekend... and that's pretty f**kin' exciting. I should go snag some tix before they sell-out, no?


Really? I guess subtlety and grace is not your strong suite, TBH sometimes it's not mine either. But I would never use a persons music taste to make judgments / snide comments and I guess that comes from understanding what music really does to you and accepting that different stuff will rock different peoples boat. :shrug:


----------



## Clouseau (Dec 5, 2013)

I've crapped turds more legendary.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

sqnut said:


> Really? I guess subtlety and grace is not your strong suite, TBH sometimes it's not mine either. But I would never use a persons music taste to make judgments / snide comments and I guess that comes from understanding what music really does to you and accepting that different stuff will rock different peoples boat. :shrug:


Your guess is correct. I hear there are plenty of good seats left if you're interested, and I know a guy who might even be able to get you back-stage.

How many seats would you like? 

btw: you've not seen my snide side yet, it gets better...


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

My personal opinion on the topic? Probably not.

You can't deny the longevity, but to achieve that they had to evolve with the times and have gone from a rock band to a pop showpiece. They've had good and horrible songs, often on the same album, and the work is often inconsistent and patchy. But each album usually has a few good numbers and that stuff is very good (for me). Overall, perhaps not enough consistency to be legendary. 

Legendary bands have more than one personality, everyone was given space to be visible. U-2 is all about Bono, there's 'band' feel there. Think of U2 and you're thinking of Bono. It's like a solo artist who just uses the same group of musicians. Maybe the musicians are just adequate and not great, I mean I'm trying to think of one number which showcases the Edge's guitar work, like a lot of G&R numbers did for Slash. So fail on this one too.

I go through phases with u2. Won't listen to them for years and then will pop in a cd and next thing you know I'm playing u2 for a couple of months till I burn myself out again.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Clouseau said:


> I've crapped turds more legendary.


A legendary first post.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

XSIV SPL said:


> Your guess is correct. I hear there are plenty of good seats left if you're interested, and I know a guy who might even be able to get you back-stage.
> 
> How many seats would you like?
> 
> btw: you've not seen my snide side yet, it gets better...


Are you sure you and Bono aren't soulmates? Don't you'll get dizzy up there?


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

sqnut said:


> I go through phases with u2. Won't listen to them for years and then will pop in a cd and next thing you know I'm playing u2 for a couple of months till I burn myself out again.


That's so sad... But I get it... If your only other CDs are by Bette Midler... and Zamfir, Master of the Pan Flute.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

XSIV SPL said:


> That's so sad... But I get it... If your only other CDs are by Bette Midler... and Zamfir, Master of the Pan Flute.


Whatever you listen to, I can bet the music hasn't touched you the way its meant to. Listen to the music don't just hear it.......it's daytime here, I can keep going.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

sqnut said:


> Whatever you listen to, I can bet the music hasn't touched you the way its meant to. Listen to the music don't just hear it.......it's daytime here, I can keep going.


So you're telling me that, because we see things differently, I don't know how to appreciate music... That's precious.

Carry on... It's after 11:00PM here, and I'm off to bed.

Keep going, if that makes you feel good...


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

XSIV SPL said:


> So you're telling me that, because we see things differently, I don't know how to appreciate music... That's precious.
> 
> Carry on... It's after 11:00PM here, and I'm off to bed.
> 
> Keep going, if that makes you feel good...


It's late at your end and I guess you missed the implied humour. .


----------



## jbb2388 (Nov 20, 2015)

sqnut said:


> A legendary first post.


Agreed!

I would consider myself a U2 fan. Have a dozen or so of their songs in my car. Really liked the Joshua Tree album when it came out and others before it but that was the last CD of theirs I can recall buying. I can't really say I have listened to any of their newer music however. I was never a big fan of their politics either as some have mentioned but the music is all that really matters to me. It's hard to ignore their longevity though. Difficult to think of many other bands that have lasted longer in their original form than they have.


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

sqnut said:


> A lot of people look down on them, their music is by and large horribly recorded, but damn they have been around for 40 years and they are still going strong and I love a LOT of their stuff:blush:.
> 
> The question is are they on par with bands like Floyd, Led Zep, Beatles, Stones, Guns & Roses etc? Sure U2 has a body of work to match these all time great bands, but at a creative and musical level are they part of the select group? Will people still be listening to them 20 years down the line?


I am not a fan of their music, or the band members, but you have to give them credit for lasting this long. You don't last this long without doing something right. Are they on par with your list above....nope...I like Floyd, GNR, Zep etc... alot more. You can hate them like I do, but you should give them a bit of credit for being relevant to this day.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

autokraftgt said:


> I am not a fan of their music, or the band members, but you have to give them credit for lasting this long. You don't last this long without doing something right. Are they on par with your list above....nope...I like Floyd, GNR, Zep etc... alot more. You can hate them like I do, but you should give them a bit of credit for being relevant to this day.


IMO your's is the most balanced post in the thread. One or more of, Floyd, G&R, Led Zep and Stones are always in the playlist at home and in the car. Every few years I will have a u2 relapse, but I always get over it.  

I probably had too much u2 in me when I started the thread and no they are not at par with the other bands.


----------



## jbb2388 (Nov 20, 2015)

sqnut said:


> I probably had too much u2 in me when I started the thread and no they are not at par with the other bands.


Sounds like you're back on the wagon


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5f7hOhl-jE


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

There's no wrong answer to this, but not legendary in my mind. 

They're good, and they've sold tons of records which is what it's really all about, but to me they aren't legendary. 

I'm sure most would say they are however since they have been around so long and sold so many records, but I don't feel moved by their music. To me that is what differentiates good music from great music.

There are VERY few legendary musician/bands in my mind:

Pink Floyd
Johnny Cash
Elvis
Beatles
Michael Jackson


----------



## CUAviator (Dec 7, 2015)

I do my best to avoid listening to any of their music. Especially "Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For". That seen from Friends with Ross moping more than usual while the song was playing made me want to vomit out of my ass. 

Also, The Beatles suck.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

XSIV SPL said:


> You obviously aren't getting Bono's message here... You should be trying harder to channel your "inner Bono"



Uh huh hu... you said Bono... Uh huh, heh heh he! :laugh:


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

sqnut said:


> It's late at your end and I guess you missed the implied humour. .


It's all good... My posts were all in the same spirit as well


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Silver Supra said:


> There are VERY few legendary musician/bands in my mind:
> 
> Pink Floyd
> Johnny Cash
> ...


I dunno, depending on the music, there could be many more who changed, crossed or created genres in ways that some might consider legendary...

Annie Lennox
Claudia Brucken/Propaganda
David Byrne
Daft Punk
Depeche Mode/ Yaz/ Erasure (Vince Clark)
Dire Straits/ Mark Knopfler
Front 242
Peter Gabriel

Etc... Just to name a few that come to mind for me...

I can think of so many more, but I'm sure you get my meaning...

What is legendary to you is not for others. As well, what is legendary to others might not be for you.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

jbb2388 said:


> Sounds like you're back on the wagon


Yeah, getting there.

Tried to make a list of some real legends by genres, in any case the list will be different for different folks.

ROCK

Floyd, Zep, Stones, Beatles, Queen, G&R, Dire Straits, Peter Gabriel era Genesis

COUNTRY

Garth Brook, Alison Krauss, Emmylou Harris

SOLO ARTISTS

Billy Joel, David Bowie, Elvis, Whitney Houston, Amy Winhouse

JAZZ

Miles Davis, Diana Krall, John Coltrane, Louis Armstrong


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

U2 is the whitest band there ever was - the Mary J. Blige "One Love" collaboration is the most awkward thing I've ever seen. Still, they put on a great show and songs like "In the Name of Love" can get me going, the same way the drum section in a marching band does. Bono's voice used to be remarkable.

The Beatles? Really? Legendary? Serious wrong turn in music IMO. John Lennon and George Harrison had some interesting solo work but McCartney? They were nothing more than the first boy band, barely following trends. 

Johnny Cash and Elvis, the Vanilla Ice of his day and one step away from Pat Boone, in the same sentence chafes as well. Legendary to me means massive appeal without intentionally targeting the lowest common denominator. Startling when you first hear it, then part of your DNA.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> U2 is the whitest band there ever was - the Mary J. Blige "One Love" collaboration is the most awkward thing I've ever seen. Still, they put on a great show and songs like "In the Name of Love" can get me going, the same way the drum section in a marching band does. Bono's voice used to be remarkable.
> 
> The Beatles? Really? Legendary? Serious wrong turn in music IMO. John Lennon and George Harrison had some interesting solo work but McCartney? They were nothing more than the first boy band, barely following trends.
> 
> Johnny Cash and Elvis, the Vanilla Ice of his day and one step away from Pat Boone, in the same sentence chafes as well. Legendary to me means massive appeal without intentionally targeting the lowest common denominator. Startling when you first hear it, then part of your DNA.


The moment we start defining what is legendary and what isn't, beyond the obvious basics, we are bringing personal bias to the table and taking away the personal choice in something that is highly personal. 

The obvious factors being, longevity, a large body of work mostly great, exceptional talent songwriting, musicians. Music that stays relevant and is listened to across generation. Beyond this, it is personal choice.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

sqnut said:


> The moment we start defining what is legendary and what isn't, beyond the obvious basics, we are bringing personal bias to the table and taking away the personal choice in something that is highly personal.
> 
> The obvious factors being, longevity, a large body of work mostly great, exceptional talent songwriting, musicians. Music that stays relevant and is listened to across generation. Beyond this, it is personal choice.


I disagree and think paragraph one contradicts paragraph two. By that standard, the thread should have been called: "Do you like U2". or "Are U2 a competent band"? Obviously your thread, but there are legendary musicians with a very small body of work and limited technical skill.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

U2 is like McDonalds - ****ty, appeals to the masses, and after 40 years I still don't understand why I go there from time to time...


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

DavidRam said:


> U2 is like McDonalds - ****ty, appeals to the masses, and after 40 years I still don't understand why I go there from time to time...


Bingo!! There's no logical explanation why we keep going back to both from time to time .


----------



## jbb2388 (Nov 20, 2015)

DavidRam said:


> U2 is like McDonalds - ****ty, appeals to the masses, and after 40 years I still don't understand why I go there from time to time...


Best post of the thread! The best characterization of U2 I have ever heard.



sqnut said:


> Yeah, getting there.
> 
> Tried to make a list of some real legends by genres, in any case the list will be different for different folks.
> 
> ...


Although not much of a body of work I would have to include Nirvana in this category.


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

Again, there is no wrong answer to this question. But legendary to me means that a hundred years from now, people will still probably know who they were.

I doubt U2 will be one of those.

I like the aspect of it being part of my DNA after hearing it. If that's the measuring stick:

Alice in Chains
Tool
GNR
Van Halen
Dokken
Johnny Cash
Pink Floyd
Dire Straits

All those would make my cut and I'm sure a bunch more.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> The Beatles? Really? Legendary? Serious wrong turn in music IMO. John Lennon and George Harrison had some interesting solo work but McCartney? *They were nothing more than the first boy band, barely following trends. *
> Johnny Cash and Elvis,* the Vanilla Ice of his day and one step away from Pat Boone*, in the same sentence chafes as well.


Really? Oh pleeeeeeze share with us some examples of artists or bands who, in your esteemed opinion have had a far more meaningful influence on music. 
Should be enlightening.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

PPI_GUY said:


> Really? Oh pleeeeeeze share with us some examples of artists or bands who, in your esteemed opinion have had a far more meaningful influence on music.
> Should be enlightening.


Monkees ;p


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Music like SQ is a personal preference

U2, Metallica, Enya, Madonna etc...are my personal favorite since I grow up in the 80's and 90's, and they are Legendary to me.


----------



## Proboscis (Mar 15, 2016)

they are ok i wouldn't call them zeppelin or anything.


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

U2 is one of the bands that I just love a few of there songs but I hate the rest.


----------

